# Provo Canyon Moose



## Tigru (Oct 15, 2007)

I just saw a moose coming down provo canyon. It was feeding on the river line about where the offices are for the river floating. It was a motherless older calf. I pulled over to see if I could close enogh to take a pic, but it was behind a tree and couldn't get close enough with my camera phone. I kept looking around and behind my back for momma, because I wasn't looking to put myself between her and her calf.


----------

